# Mountain Dew no deposit no return bottle uncovered



## RCO (Aug 1, 2018)

recently found this bottle when swimming , if you've seen my past posts I have a regular location where I routinely find dozens of 40's-60's era bottles . been there a few times this year but haven't found anything worth posting 

but I found this mountain dew no deposit no return the other day and knew there was one but had never found one until now . so not sure how common it is , this version is in French and English so its Canadian . says " ya-hooo " mountain dew and shows a hilly type image . 

have found mountain dew bottles here before but always the common 10 oz version that you see all the time and was returnable , never found a no deposit version


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice one!  I think I may have seen one of these before, but they certainly aren't common at all.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice one! According to 'Mountain Dew - Hillbilly Bottles' Dick Bridgeforth, that one is worth about 15$. There are 3 slightly different variations all from 1968. The book lists them as 'common'.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 3, 2018)

Excelent find!...yup a little tough to find, and in demand!


----------



## RCO (Aug 3, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> Nice one! According to 'Mountain Dew - Hillbilly Bottles' Dick Bridgeforth, that one is worth about 15$. There are 3 slightly different variations all from 1968. The book lists them as 'common'.



this is also a Canadian version if that makes any difference , the 1968 date would seem right as it was found in a hole filled with 50's and 60's era bottles


----------



## RCO (Aug 3, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice one!  I think I may have seen one of these before, but they certainly aren't common at all.



felt like I had seen one before too but considering I didn't find one in the wild until now , it can't be that common to find . unless you were to run into a 60's/70's era dump and it could be full of no deposits


----------



## teamballsout (Aug 4, 2018)

Ya seems like the Mountain Dew and the Crush International are the harder of the no deposits to come across nice find


----------



## RCO (Aug 4, 2018)

teamballsout said:


> Ya seems like the Mountain Dew and the Crush International are the harder of the no deposits to come across nice find




I still haven't found a crush international no deposit in the wild , surprised one hasn't popped up yet . although I've seen several for sale around here 

but I have found no deposits for - coca cola , pepsi , diet pepsi , Tab , Sprite , 7 Up , Patio , Fresca , Schweppes , 

and always finding no deposit bottles at this location which have no embossing , unsure who used them, maybe a store brand ? also a local which used a no deposit bottle for a short period but had a paper label


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 4, 2018)

Here is one on ebay.    [url]https://www.ebay.com/itm/GREEN-EMBOSSED-HILLBILLY-MOUNTAIN-DEW-BOTTLE-10-OZ-STUBBY-VINTAGE/323380650395?hash=item4b4afd219b%3Ag%3AqgUAAOSwnM1bVmja&_sacat=0&_nkw=mountain+dew+bottle&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xmountain+dew+bottle.TRS0

There is actually a couple that i seen on ebay.
[/URL]


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 4, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> Here is one on ebay.    https://www.ebay.com/itm/GREEN-EMBOSSED-HILLBILLY-MOUNTAIN-DEW-BOTTLE-10-OZ-STUBBY-VINTAGE/323380650395?hash=item4b4afd219b%3Ag%3AqgUAAOSwnM1bVmja&_sacat=0&_nkw=mountain+dew+bottle&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xmountain+dew+bottle.TRS0



Yea too much money!


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes I agree!


----------



## JKL (Aug 10, 2018)

Nice little bottle.  I was not very interested in the "no deposit no return" bottles until seeing some of the posts here.
I picked up a similar Mountain Dew last summer and have added a few others since.  I picked up a 6 pack of still full "no deposit no return" Wink in the original 6pk cardboard carton a year ago or so as well.  Interesting was that these bottles are all paper label.  Perhaps the lack of Crush "no deposit no return is because they were paper"?


----------



## Mase121686 (Jun 2, 2019)

*How old is this Mountain Dew bottle?*

Just curious if anyone knows the age of this glass embossed Mountain Dew bottle, thanks!


----------



## RCO (Jun 2, 2019)

most no deposit bottles are from the 60's or 70's , I'd say yours is mid to late 70's era based on the logo


----------



## Mase121686 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you, thought it was a little odd I couldn’t find anything about it online. It’s a neat little bottle.


----------



## goaliewb (Jun 6, 2019)

nice find!

if youve never seen it in the wild RCO, it must be rare! LOL


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2019)

goaliewb said:


> nice find!
> 
> if youve never seen it in the wild RCO, it must be rare! LOL



or just not used in Canada , likely lots of American bottles I've never found up here that would be common in the US


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 6, 2019)

That is a nice one for a Dew collector. Not super common but they are around. I have two that are similar. One is 16oz stuby style and the other is a little earlier 10 oz.


----------



## goaliewb (Jun 10, 2019)

i just found a site that has lots of NDNR bottles, but no Mountain Dew yet! hehe (lots of pepsi).
will post later!


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 6, 2022)

Just found 3 Mountain Dew yaa how’s post in a bit


----------



## M.C.Glass (Jul 9, 2022)

The stubby 16oz NDNR Dews are worth some money. I think the fully stippled ones? $150? Is that what the Bridgeforth book says? I’m away from my library just now.


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 12, 2022)

Found these bottles along with a few others.


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 14, 2022)

RCO said:


> recently found this bottle when swimming , if you've seen my past posts I have a regular location where I routinely find dozens of 40's-60's era bottles . been there a few times this year but haven't found anything worth posting
> 
> but I found this mountain dew no deposit no return the other day and knew there was one but had never found one until now . so not sure how common it is , this version is in French and English so its Canadian . says " ya-hooo " mountain dew and shows a hilly type image .
> 
> ...


Nice find ,swimming pays off in more than one way lol


----------



## M.C.Glass (Jul 15, 2022)

MCglass said:


> The stubby 16oz NDNR Dews are worth some money. I think the fully stippled ones? $150? Is that what the Bridgeforth book says? I’m away from my library just now.


The one pint fully stippled bottle -
$300.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 30, 2022)

Does anyone know how much a sealed 1967 embossed Hillbilly Mountain Dew NDNR bottle is worth in the Dick Bridgforth book? Note this one has the full stippling. On the bottom it is embossed with " L67 / 1147 / 28 / NOT TO BE REFILLED ".  I don't know which glass company made it.


----------

